

Ask HN: best resources/tutorials on "building HTML5 RTS games"? - ricricucit

I&#x27;ve never built a game in HTML5, but i&#x27;m talking about something MUCH easier than, eg.: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;v4dFSi (no 3d, and maybe even &quot;no animation&quot;) ...something closer to the risk board game than a full featured 3D game.<p>Plus: If you know how to build this kind of games (in HTML5) and you&#x27;re interested in a (i guess good) idea
please contact me on twitter @ricricucit<p>I&#x27;ve found things like phaser.io and a map editor (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mapeditor.org&#x2F;index.html)
but since i don&#x27;t have any clue on how to start i&#x27;m looking for 
something a bit more specific on RTS games.<p>Thanks.
======
sureshvishnoi
so then let's start ..

